# Omnistor awning. Is a Safari Room Worth Buying?



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Our 1999 B584 bought two months ago has a large Omnistor roll out awning already installed by previous owner. We would like to install an enclosure, but is a Safari Room worth it? It looks like an expensuive hassle to put up. is a drive away awning a better bet? If so which type is suitable for our vehicle.Any help from experienced owners would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

I would think it would depend how you intend to use your motorhome. If you move every day or so I wouldn't bother - we never have.

However, if you intend to stay say down in Spain for the winter on sites, for a month or more, then it can be worth it - again we didn't bother and didn't miss it - but friends have one and it did become useful in the evening - as although we could all get into ours, we couldn't into theirs, so sat outside, but then it was colder and you needed coats.

If you haven't needed one so far, I would wait and see if you then think it is worth it.

We bought a Smart, really because I wanted one as I loved them, but with a view to towing it. However, we never did tow it. The type of motorhoming we did meant it just wasn't worth it for us. If we wanted a car when we were down in Spain, the cost of hiring for a week was far cheaper than having to tow it down there, and also the hassle and extra cost of diesel.

Think about it, try without and then decide, only you know how you use your motorhome.

Carol


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

What we do with the safari room - when we are on a site for a week or so we arrange the MH so that we can empty the waste with a wastemaster and a watering can for the fresh water ( use a toad for trips) now the MH need not be moved for the duration. Mind you the safari room does not take long to erect!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A safari room certainly provides you with more "living" space, they are not at all difficult to erect (just make sure if you have a tall MH that you can reach the awning box on the side of your van, as you will need to be able to do that) 

You can open up any or all of the sides as you see fit/desire. the down side is that if you wish to use your MH you have to take the safari room down. 

Cost wise a 3.5m safari room is about £450. That sort of money could buy you pretty decent drive-away. There are for's and againsts. I currently have a Safari room and there are times when I wish I had a drive-away, friends have a drive away and there are times they wish they had a safari room!!

I suppose the ultimate would be to have each that way you have a choice of what to use (bit costly though unless you buy a cheappo drive-away, Sunn camp do one at about £130, just make sure that the one you get is the right height for your van)


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

We bought the sides only for use abroad Really pleased with them ,about ten minutes to erect

We use them only for long stays No problem recommending them


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, We have a Omnistor Safari residence which is allegedly harder to put up than a standard Safari room, To be honest I would not be without it, We usually park up and don't bother putting the room up until we see if we need it, If we do then up it goes and it doesn't take long at all, If we get a wind in any direction we put that side or front up and remove it when wind stops.

I think the only benefit a drive away has is just that, You can drive away and leave it, BUT recently in Brugge a Drive away was left while they went out in unit and when they got back it was gone, In the wind and there was no chance of stopping it at all, It flew better than a kite.

I have no idea how they are supposed to be fastened down but this one either wasn't or no where near enough.

As for staying a long time on sites etc, If we are going to stay for more than a couple or three days we take a waste tank with us and we have Hoses which clip together for fresh water and we park near drains and taps, really it's just like the rest of the holiday, a little planning goes a long way.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I have one and i have just removed the box it comes in as we would never use it, to be honest i couldnt be bothered to put it up and down all the time!!!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We got these at the NEC. We got two sides and a five panel front. We had an inaugural erection  at a CC rally over the St. Patrick's weekend and all onlookers very impressed by the level of shelter provided from the wind and the sense of enclosure the system offered. It only took a couple of minuted to put and I have all three sections packed in a disused golf shoe bag.


----------

